# Rad relocate



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey guys finally had time to build myself a bracket to move my rad up to the rack but im using a rad out of a rhino im wondering if the rad cap off my grizz will work and which is the inlet and which is the outlet.
Thanks Bauman


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

:worthless:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Generally speaking, the radiator inlet is at the top of the radiator. If you know the year the Rhino is, you can find a parts breakdown of the radiator hoses, then locate the hose from the thermostat to the radiator. That will be your radiator inlet.


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks guys I will post some pics when I'm done I wanted to finish it first. And it was a 06 660 rhino, and both the inlet and outlet look about the same hight both in the middle.


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok so here is a pic of the set up im building. ( so please dont laugh I am a cheap *******)
I havent taken the other rad out yet so not to sure if the rad cap of my stock will fit on here.


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

that looks nice! throw a bright color paint on it to make it stand out, and slap a WWW.MUDINMYBLOOD.COM sticker on it and it will be perfect!:bling:


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks still not finished post when done.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good so far!! :rockn:


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Bauman said:


> Ok so here is a pic of the set up im building. ( so please dont laugh I am a cheap *******)


 
I dont think anyone is going to laugh at that. Looks like the build is going pretty good. But dont be to cheap to at least get some kind of aluminum acid and clean that radiator up good!!


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

It really doesn't matter on that rad what you use for inlet or outlet. Most put the inlet higher up and oulet lower.


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok now the next problem I've run into is the fan off the rhino is screwed so do you guys think my stock fan will work or what?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont see why not.


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome, your quick on the draw with replys today thats great thanks I think that i might have to fab it up to put it on, but atleast you think it work good enough for me.
Still want to snorkel while it's all apart but not sure.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

long as it's moving enough air across it to keep it cool... Thats all that matters really.


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Rad Relocated!! Finally!!
Here it is guys.
(Keep in mind this is the yamaha forum)


----------

